# Cracks around inground pool. How do I repair?



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

emory said:


> I started opening the pool and while waiting for the chlorine to work it's magic, I wanted to address the cracks around the perimeter. There are several cracks that run the entire length from pool edge to the yard surrounding the pool. Is there a filler I can buy to fill in theses cracks? What prep work do I need to do? Also, should I buy a sealer? I can take more pics if needed. Thanks!


 


Don't know if this site will help for what you need to do,but might be worth a try,you'll have to scroll down to get to deck repair products,good luck.


http://www.poolcenter.com/pool_repair_and_service_supplies_temp.htm


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you take a picture farther back showing more of the pool deck that is in pictures two through four. As for that white strip, it is there to allow the deck to move. My guess is that the section of deck that has cracked, was either not compacted when they backfilled after doing the pool, or has washed out.

I would get someone in to inspect both the deck and the pool, due to if you have a liner on your's, or have never replaced it if there is one, you do not know how the concrete under the liner looks. Call your local pool companies to have them come out and look at it, along with a company that does concrete work to tell if there are hidden problems under the deck.


----------

